# New Fantasy Player with some WoC questions



## n3koj1n (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay, so...title tells you a bit about me...

Now, I'm looking at buying the Battalion (possibly two) and some HQs (Lords or Heroes or whatever they're called in this one).

I want one of them on a Juggernaught, purely because I like the darn thing.

What of the others?

Specifically, are Daemon Princes worth it?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

n3koj1n said:


> I want one of them on a Juggernaught, purely because I like the darn thing.
> 
> What of the others?
> 
> Specifically, are Daemon Princes worth it?


sadly in the new 8th ed Daemon Princes and Juggernaught are not worth it.

someone else ask this not that long ago http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75667

the reason why Daemon Prince are not worth it is because they get shot to pieces and do cost a fair bit.

with that being said l still use mine every now and then (for fun games) but you will find no tournament list using them


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

deamon princes are way overpriced unless their khornate, 

khorne dps are quite killy for their points, a lord or hero is just more survivable and a general better choice, the main prob with a dp is when you start to add magic though.

WoCs characters are generally overpriced though, for a 2000pts game don't use any lords. the sorc lord of tzeentch is probably the best option for 3000pts games


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

First of as a reply to Barnster, I always use a lord in 2000 pts. Not doing so is a personal oppinion but do not say "Don't use lords in 2000" to others. It gives the impression they have to do it that way and no other way, we're here to advice, not to tell others what and which they have to do. A good armylist comes after some time playing and getting the hang of the army. Now an only hero list is good but I would not denote the lords in 2000 pts, if you don't want them, that's fine, but just reword your sentence then. I have no problems with you but it's just a personal thing that I can't stand to see advice that sounds like this is how it should be and nothing else. It takes away the fun of the game. 

Now to n3koj1n, try out lords and heroes and see what you like. I'd say try the juggernaut and see if you can find yourself in it. When first playing with WoC just go for whatever you like playing and see how and if the units fit together into one well-oiled machine.

Daemonic mounts (being the regular and god-devoted ones) are not that popular because of their high point cost for not so much gains. Except for the disc you barely see any on the tables. Mostly heroes and lords are put on normal warhorses. A dragon is sometimes done as well but because of the high point cost you can't play this unless it's 3000 pts or more. Same goes for the manticore, a high point cost and the beast isn't really that good when compared to others. It can be attacked separatly and has no save at all, so from the smallest bit of shooting till the dwarven gunline of your enemy will go his way. 
So try the daemonic mounts out but it's best to put them in a unit which provides a sort of bunker for him, a unit with lots of tricks and stuff to keep them safe so they can get to the other side. 

Demon princes can be quite fun but are highly costly. They aren't the best choice of lords and have I think, been merely put in there to still have one connection to the previous armybook. They can not join units and their max ward save is 4+ which isn't all that great when your opponent starts blasting them. There are fun builds for dp, especially for Khorne ones which are the cheaper if you would give the others magic levels, but you can't improve the damage they do on a constant base, they have their A's and STR and that's what it'll stay at. The gifts are mostly based around casting, defense, annoying and a few damaging stuff. So I'd advise a human lord instead of a dp, ofc, be free to try them out.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Barnster said:


> for a 2000pts game don't use any lords.


I totally disagree here, a tzeentch sorcerer lord is awesome, he can become a casting powerhouse, also a sorcerer lord with lore of shadow is nice too. A chaos lord is somewhat overpriced but I still take him in khornate-only lists just becuase he's dead killy and he has never lost a challenge:grin:
My advice is read a bit of tactica articles try most units out and after a while you have seen what most units can do and then decide if they're good or not, then make a list that you think works well and then try it out, tweak it if needed and then you got a well-oiled machine and you're ready to rock the tourny's :biggrin:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I too agree that the LvL4 Sorc Lord is awesome.

Sorc Lord of Tzeentch, LvL4, Talisman of preservation, Infernal Puppet, Enchanted Shield.

2+/(-3) for a nigh unkillable lord. He's actually OK at mowing down RnF and can cause a lot of dmg with the cheap LoT.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Crimzzen said:


> I too agree that the LvL4 Sorc Lord is awesome.
> 
> Sorc Lord of Tzeentch, LvL4, Talisman of preservation, Infernal Puppet, Enchanted Shield.
> 
> 2+/(-3) for a nigh unkillable lord. He's actually OK at mowing down RnF and can cause a lot of dmg with the cheap LoT.


Put him on a disc and he becomes 1+/3++, Flying and fear causing. Major killy...


----------



## bdipauly (Dec 25, 2010)

I use the lvl 4 Sorceror Lord of Tzeentch, on a disc. 1+ armour save with 3+ ward save for a sorceror is amazing to be honest. It means you don't have to put him in a group and have them take any effects of an Irresistible Force.

He is officially, the nuts.

Plus the model is cool.


----------

